

Deaf twist on Democrats' Voter Registration App on Github - ewilliam
http://pahvote.com

======
ewilliam
Took this: <https://github.com/democrats/voter-registration>

And added some ASL videos and resource links for the deaf community. This is
to encourage more of our people to become more involved in our country's
direction. Just doing duty as a deaf American!

